# Extreme rant...why you should NOT have rabbits in classrooms/daycares



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

I recently started to work part-time at a daycare. They have a tiny rabbit named Oreo; I don't know what kind he is, but he's black and white and is around 9 years old, I think...he's been there for awhile, I know that. He lives in a tiny wire cage that's about a foot and a half long and a foot wide. It's completely wire, and the only soft spot to lay is his litterbox, which he can't exactly stretch out in. I'm bringing in an old t-shirt to put in there so he can lay on that if he wants. 

There's another woman who works there, and she doesn't speak the best English in the world, but I KNOW she understands it; she's always feeding Oreo crackers, chips, and gigantic pieces of fruit, often with the pits still in them (which I know can be POISONOUS, so I always take them out when I see them). If you try to tell her not to feed him those things, she pretends not to understand you. Legitimately says "I don't understand" and walks away. 

Another girl who works there picks him up with one hand, giving him no support as she holds him, and just hands him to the children to do whatever they want with him. And of course, these are kids who simply don't understand the concept of how to hold a rabbit, or that rabbits like to hop around and get exercise, not just sit in their laps all of the time, no matter how much I try to explain it to them.

I feel like the saddest thing is that since this rabbit is an older one and probably so used to this kind of attention, that he has no fight in him at all. And if he does try to run away, the kids just catch him again, no matter how much I say "Oreo wants to get some exercise, now." And I have no back-up from the other adults; I'm the ONLY one there who believes that kids should NOT have pets when they're really young, forget be able to just "play" with them. I actually asked my boss that if she ever thinks Oreo would do better in a new home because he's old, that I would be willing to adopt him. I tried to tell her my concerns, not accusingly but in just a helpful manner, and she said the kids would miss him too much. This is a rabbit who has never had a good life and has no idea what it feels like to be happy. I don't think he's even ever been to the vet's.

I would seriously bring him home if she would let me...I don't know if I would try to bond him and Honey. Oreo isn't neutured, I know, and I don't know if he'd be fit to go through the operation now...? But I could at least give him a good home for the rest of his life, no matter how short it might be. Rabbits can live for a long time, I know, but with how he's been fed and treated his whole life, I don't know how much longer he has. He HAS energy and wants to run, but he can't because of where he lives. It just sickens me how people think rabbits make good pets for the classroom because they're small and are "easy to take care of." Nobody realizes what kind of care they need and how fragile they are. Honey HATES to be held or sit in my lap, but he loves to sit near me and be pet. I would NEVER force him to stay with me if he didn't want to. I only hold him if I have to carry him outside. But you can't explain that to a five year old.

Sorry that was such a long rant, but I seriously was so frustrated today I had to get it out somewhere. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions...I was thinking of going out and buying a bigger cage for him at least, but I don't know if I should.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't really have any suggestions but poor, poor Oreo


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont have any solutions either.

poor poor bunny, if you did get him, he would probably be fine with a GA, after you have had him a while and made sure hes fit and healthy, thankfully neutering is a very quick simple procedure


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry - a foot by a foot and a half cage?! I wouldn't even put a hamster in that! Just get him out of there. He just needs to be free. So please help him. Poor poor boy


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i know you are in U.S but is there a RSPCA or similar you could ring? that cage size is way too small apart from anything else 

It could be done anonymously, even say you are a parent of one of the children who attend?

I dont like the idea of class pets, bunnies dont make good kids pets anyway, I dont care what people say. We have 5 and 2 of ours are great and sitting still, but the others are typical bunnies and can give a hard kick! and they bite hard too! I got bitten given meds once! What if he injured a child (which wouldnt be his fault)

If someone came out (rspca) and gave advice you could then offer to take him? (i wouldnt mention anything earlier incase they would then be suspicious) I take it you have a lone bunny? would benefit both if you could bond them? Is Honey female? spaying has massive health benefits even if oreo couldnt be neutered straight away.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

mstori said:


> i know you are in U.S but is there a RSPCA or similar you could ring? that cage size is way too small apart from anything else
> 
> It could be done anonymously, even say you are a parent of one of the children who attend?
> 
> ...


Honey is a seven month old male; I have an appointment to have him neutured next week. I know two neutured males can possibly bond, but I have never bonded rabbits before and don't know if it's more difficult or what-not.

I have considered calling the rspca, actually, but I'm obviously concerned about making sure I don't lose my job over this--one of the reasons I'm being so gentle and careful not to accuse when I talk to my boss. That's a good idea, to tell them it's a parent who complained; there is one woman that works there who I think might be suspicious that it was me, but maybe if I told the rspca person to vaguely SAY it was a parent who complained? It's not like they could prove anything if they do suspect it was me who called, I guess.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

labyrinth001 said:


> Honey is a seven month old male; I have an appointment to have him neutured next week. I know two neutured males can possibly bond, but I have never bonded rabbits before and don't know if it's more difficult or what-not.
> 
> I have considered calling the rspca, actually, but I'm obviously concerned about making sure I don't lose my job over this--one of the reasons I'm being so gentle and careful not to accuse when I talk to my boss. That's a good idea, to tell them it's a parent who complained; there is one woman that works there who I think might be suspicious that it was me, but maybe if I told the rspca person to vaguely SAY it was a parent who complained? It's not like they could prove anything if they do suspect it was me who called, I guess.


yeah, i wouldnt bring it up with anyone again, just make the odd remark about the food as you do, so you dont look too suss. Is it the new school term like it is in UK? or even new kids starting? they wont ask the parents. I would actually ring and say I WAS a parent I wouldnt say I worked there, just in case. Whilst you couldnt lose your job, we all know excuses could be made and you dont want to give them any. Say you are a parent and not only do you not like the idea that your child could hurt thr bunny or vice versa but the living conditions concern you too.

Ive bonded 2 males before, they were un neutered at the time, so it isnt impossible. Even if you couldnt, if an officer came out, and questioned things, just say you were already considering a friend for honey as you know that they are better in pairs, and would take him, as it would save you finding a mate anyway. If it doesnt work, at least you know you got him out of the situation.

If RSPCA thinks nothing is wrong, you could still have a word with your boss and say "as a parent has complained would you like me to take oreo" giving the same reasons..

good luck


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

mstori said:


> yeah, i wouldnt bring it up with anyone again, just make the odd remark about the food as you do, so you dont look too suss. Is it the new school term like it is in UK? or even new kids starting? they wont ask the parents. I would actually ring and say I WAS a parent I wouldnt say I worked there, just in case. Whilst you couldnt lose your job, we all know excuses could be made and you dont want to give them any. Say you are a parent and not only do you not like the idea that your child could hurt thr bunny or vice versa but the living conditions concern you too.
> 
> Ive bonded 2 males before, they were un neutered at the time, so it isnt impossible. Even if you couldnt, if an officer came out, and questioned things, just say you were already considering a friend for honey as you know that they are better in pairs, and would take him, as it would save you finding a mate anyway. If it doesnt work, at least you know you got him out of the situation.
> 
> ...


Yes, school just started this week; it was actually supposed to start last week, but due to a hurricane a couple weeks ago, there were major power outages everywhere and the start of school was delayed. I know there are a couple of new kids, but a lot of them know Oreo from the past few years...my boss actually lets kids and their parents volunteer to take him home over the weekend, and some of them have done that. God knows what that's like for him, being hauled all over the place 

Thanks for the suggestion! I think I'll wait until Monday, give it a few days of me not commenting on anything except the fruit pit issue. Then I'll call and see what happens; at least I'll have the peace of mind of knowing I tried to do something. And of course I'll be thrilled if my boss lets me give him a good home.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I hope you can do something he's having such a horrible life. I don't understand where the benefit to the class is in keeping a rabbit in those conditions. We had a class rabbit when we were in year 3 so we were 8 years old. OUur classroom was like a seperate shed type building and had a room to the side for wet play and stuff and he was kept in there at nights but was let out in the fenced off school garden all of the school day (which was seperate from the playground and teachers had to unlock for us). It was a good idea because we were old enough to learn about the proper care of rabbits and it was all incorporated into our lessons on wildlife. But there is no point having a rabbit for children so young because they just wont understand properly and will only see it like a toy they can toss around. Would be better off getting cyer pets or a programme on the PC or something, at that age the kids would't mind. Grrrr!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

It is heartbreaking to see such ignorance first hand. 

please report him to the RSPCA, they should not have him with all those kids and no responsible adult. 

I know they wont care much but if they do pop by it would be worth it. 

I recently called the RSPCA about a rabbit and a month down the line I got a voicemail from a lady who works for the RSPCA saying she'd been out there 3 times, they had sought vet advice and she has now been better educated. 

Education is the best thing. Does it even have any hay? 

You could always buy it a new cage and the correct food and care items but it would probably out weigh you working there


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> It is heartbreaking to see such ignorance first hand.
> 
> please report him to the RSPCA, they should not have him with all those kids and no responsible adult.
> 
> ...


He does get a bit of hay, but it's DEFINITELY not most of his diet. They give him about a handful, and that's it. Today I took out an apple core from his cage, as well as half a peach, with the pit. Both were from the woman who pretends not to understand you when you try to tell her it's bad for rabbits.

Today I also brought in a pen from home for him to run around in a bit and didn't let the kids hold him. I'm just hoping that next week SOMETHING happens to let the little guy have a change in lifestyle. I seriously doubt my boss will let me adopt him, but if she can just hear from a couple of people that he needs a serious diet/cage change, as well as to not be treated like a stuffed toy, then at least that's something.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i guess you could get a few of your friends to ring up and complain to your boss or the rspca pretending to be concerned parents too? maybe your boss would feel a bit more motivated to do something about it if he/she knew it wasnt just 1 person who felt that way

poor oreo even my hamster has a bigger cage than he has


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yes a couple of complaints and they'll want shot of him. 

I remember at my first school (age 5-8ish) they had a budgie and a gerbil, they had to get rid of both eventually because of allergies


----------



## Twink n Me (Sep 13, 2011)

I know this isnt the most helpfull of comments, but even if they could get a bigger hutch, or more toys Id be more than willing to donate some toys hay etc let me know hun xx


----------

